

Ask HN: What do you think is the last Google Hit? - sathishmanohar

1. Which last product by Google, do you consider as a hit?<p>2. Which current product are you excited about?
======
bookwormAT
1\. The last very successful (larger) project was probably Google+ and the
whole integration into "new Google". I dislike some of the changes, but for
Google this was definitely a necessary and very successful move.

2\. The Android and Chromium projects are the ones I'm excited about. Android
really changed how people interact with personal computers. IMHO Android was
maybe the most important driver for innovation in technology within the last
10 years or so.

Google's own Application suite for Android is very good as well, as are most
of their core services like gmail or maps or search.

Music, Books and Movies are well implemented and IMHO ahead of the
competition. But as with most content related applications, worldwide (mostly
European) content licensing castrates these projects and makes them dull.

------
dwshorowitz
1\. Android (even though I'm an iPhone snob...). Definitely impressed with
what they've done, although they rely on 3rd party hardware manufacturers to
ensure a seamless experience. It's tough not to have an Android device if
you're using Gmail and Google Docs religiously. Which brings us to the next
point...

2\. Google Apps for business could start to offer some great benefits to
startups, as you can collaborate more easily and tap into things like Google
Analytics, etc. from one centralized location.

------
joelmaat
1\. Clearly its Chrome.

2\. _Nothing_ is exciting me, not even Google+ or Android. I wish I could get
excited about Google+. I wanted Google+ to work out so bad, I even went as far
as trying to join the team (before the product was even announced to the
world) when I had my stint at Google (by the way, everyone internally was
running away from it, I think its funny. They had to be strong armed by the
power on high's reallocation of resources).

------
kinleyd
IMO, Google+ is a great hit. I'm personally very excited about it - and
engaged on it. It has allowed me to better follow technologies and tech
personalities than I ever have before, and opened me up to a whole range of
things that I want to level up on. I'm not so sure it needs to be integrated
more in Google search like they seem keen to do, but G+ on its own has
provided the best mix of social to date, at least in my experience.

------
sathishmanohar
My Answers are:

1\. I think Chrome is their last successful homebrew product.

2\. None. That is why I posted this, would like to know, what current products
are you excited about?

I feel, signal to noise ratio from Google Products are so off. Nowadays, I
don't even trust them enough to jump in, on a new product they push out.

------
brudgers
1\. Android, clearly and by a wide margin. It is why my mom has a smart phone.

2\. None of them. Google's products are usually knockoffs designed to sell
more ads.

~~~
sathishmanohar
Yes, Android is successful, but its not homebrew right. Google should be
credited for not killing android. Many startups they acquire, come out after a
few months with a blog post saying, "We are excited, we are going to kill the
product you've loved", and disappear forever.

------
MattBearman
Chrome is definitely their most recent homebrew hit.

I'm surprise no one else has mentioned it, but I'm really excited about their
self driving car research.

------
itsprofitbaron
1\. Chrome (even though I only use it to see if websites display properly in
it)

2\. None. Although, at a push I'd say their Self-Driving Car research.

